# [SOLVED] No sound, no default drivers?

## japtar10101

I'm getting no sound from my system:

```
$ ogg123 music/Scott\ Pilgrim\ vs.\ The\ World/Anthems\ for\ a\ Seventeen\ Year-Old\ Girl.ogg 

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1010:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

=== Could not load default driver and no driver specified in config file. Exiting.
```

Here's currently what my system is set to.

```
$ sudo sudo lspci -v | grep -i audio

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa58

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

$ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xff2bc000 irq 25

 1 [VT82xx         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx

                      HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xff3fc000 irq 17

$ sudo vim /usr/share/misc/pci.ids

...

3288  VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller)

aa58  Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

...

$sudo lspci -k

...

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7255

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

...
```

It looks like 2 drivers are running...

Just in case, I tried configuring /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf to use only the VIA drivers:

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

# Setup the card order

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

options snd-via82xx index=0

alias snd-card-1 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel index=1
```

Last edited by japtar10101 on Thu Oct 28, 2010 4:08 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## chithanh

The first device could be an HDMI audio device. You can run

```
# update-pciids
```

to see if there is a product name for it in the PCI ID database. Also check with 

```
# lspci -k
```

which driver (if any) drives your audio devices.

----------

## japtar10101

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> The first device could be an HDMI audio device. You can run
> 
> ```
> # update-pciids
> ```
> ...

 My screen (with speakers) doesn't support HDMI.  If anything, I want sound running through the VIA audio jack.

Does this mean I somehow have the audio coming through the wrong end?

----------

## japtar10101

 *japtar10101 wrote:*   

>  *chithanh wrote:*   The first device could be an HDMI audio device. You can run
> 
> ```
> # update-pciids
> ```
> ...

 

Shoot, I spoke too soon.  I didn't read the entire comment.

```
$ sudo vim /usr/share/misc/pci.ids

...

3288  VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller)

aa58  Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

...

$sudo lspci -k

...

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7255

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

...

```

It looks like both is running at the same time...I compiled the kernel correctly  :Very Happy: !

Now I just have to figure out how to not run it on HDMI...

Edit: tried this, but to no avail:

```
$cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

...

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

# Setup the card order

alias snd-card-0 snd-vt82xx

options snd-vt82xx index=0

alias snd-card-1 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel index=1

```

----------

## japtar10101

Fixed it.  Turns out you have to compile the ALSA as module instead of making it built-in the kernel.

The rest was configuring alsa.conf correctly, which incidentally, after changing "vt82xx" to "via82xx", fixed it completely.

----------

